

Ask HN: Startup growing, best way to become company? - chuinard

I am working on an app with some friends / family.  We've all put in some money, split up what our ideal shares would be (i.e. 70/20/10), and after launching our app we're starting to gain some traction.  We would like to become a legal corporation to protect us, and at the same time we need to do what is best for the startup.  How the heck do I figure this out?
======
steventruong
Talk to a corporate attorney who specializes in startups. Setting up a _real_
startup (assuming that's what you want) is a lot more involved than merely
setting up a corporation.

------
blakdawg
You don't. You find a good attorney and let them do it.

------
FredBrach
Maybe you should consider to apply at Y Combinator.

